# Buck's 4P F@H Build(s)



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2012)

Guy's

Working on attaining the necessary hardware to get the thing going in the next few weeks:

SuperMicro H8QGl-IF+ Socket G34(with modded [H]bios for up to 20% O/C)
4x Opteron 6180SE 2.5Ghz
4x CM Hyper 212+
4x Crucial DDR3-1600 8GB kit
2x PC P&C 750 Quad Silencer's(80+ efficient)in tandem


Aiming @ 2.83Ghz for 500+K PPD
rig will pull 800+ watts and i had the PSU's already, so tandem operation is a natural for this build 
I'm a total Linux noob, so may need some help here
*If anyone is experienced with G34* and has suggestions, let me know
Biggest concern is buying a $600+ mobo and voiding the warranty with the bios flash


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, so socket G34 _can_ be overclocked? I know nothing about any of this and I couldn't find very much info anywhere else... you're one of the pioneers in this niche area. Definitely gonna be interested in your results.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a pretty serious hardware build you're planning!!!  

F-150 Raptor's rig is similar in specs to that. Drop him a PM and see what info he may have for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2012)

Woah, this is going to be _awesome!_ 
500,000+ PPD?  That's nearly going to _*double*_ our team output!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2012)

hat said:


> Ah, so socket G34 _can_ be overclocked?


The modded bios allows for 20% O/C, but the 6180 chips already are at the bleeding edge. Most only get about 13% O/C with the higher clocked chips so I should net 2.83 ghz +/-. The 8-core 6128's will do 20% without issue. Funny the difference between a 32 core rig and a 48 core is $1400.00 worth of chips. Net output would be in the 200k+ range for the 32 core. The question is are the extra cores worth it???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2012)

Buck, why not this RAM? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320&highlight=30nm


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck, why not this RAM? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320&highlight=30nm


That ram has not been "proven" with the SuperMicro boards. I'm following in the steps of other builds for guaranteed compatibility. The link below is for the Crucial ram and can be clocked at 1600 with the modded bios.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148486


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2012)

Sub'd to see end results


----------



## Soup (Aug 28, 2012)

hammeron said:


> sub'd to see end results



+1


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn, double our ppd with one rig? o_0


----------



## Sinzia (Aug 29, 2012)

subbing


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2012)

Is it done yet?



BUCK NASTY said:


> Funny the difference between a 32 core rig and a 48 core is $1400.00 worth of chips. Net output would be in the 200k+ range for the 32 core. The question is are the extra cores worth it???



We, of course, want you to go balls to the wall, but only you can make the decision about how much money to spend.  I was stunned at the (used) prices that I found for the 12 core chips in comparison to what they used to be.  IMHO, you'd kick yourself a few months down the road if you went 32 cores vs. 48 cores.  Do the math, what's your $/ppd for 32 cores vs. 48 cores?  And won't the 32 core system pull almost as many watts as the 48 core system?

Hope you're staying dry!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 2, 2012)

Got 3 of 4 cpu's on order. Got a good deal @ $400 each for 6180SE's. Might have to spend more for the 4th cpu or wait 10 day's to buy again from the seller on ebay. Ordering Mobo/Ram/Coolers tonight and hopefully will have everything thrown together in about 2 weeks.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got 3 of 4 cpu's on order. Got a good deal @ $400 each for 6180SE's. Might have to spend more for the 4th cpu or wait 10 day's to buy again from the seller on ebay. Ordering Mobo/Ram/Coolers tonight and hopefully will have everything thrown together in about 2 weeks.



That's awesome, I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2012)

Secured the 4th CPU. All in all, only spent $1755.00 on the CPU's which is not bad for Opty 6180SE's. Motherboard ordered last night. Ram is out of stock @ Newegg, but looking into other options. Gotta start making a home for this thing. Gonna run it "naked" until I can confirm the temps, then may get a Xigmatek Elysium or similar to house this puppy. Gonna start fabricating the brackets for the Hyper 212's in preparation for arrival.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice man! This is going to kick all kinds of ass!  and as always... WE WANT PICS BROTHA! hehehe


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice project BUCK, can't wait for pics.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice man! This is going to kick all kinds of ass!  and as always... WE WANT PICS BROTHA! hehehe


Oh, there will be well documented pics. I promise that much.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2012)

Need to connect the PSU's together and don't want to pay for a connector:shadedshu. What do you guys think about using a splice connector from the master PSU to the slave PSU?






 I guess I could just run jumpers from the Green & Black wires on the 24 pin ATX to the adjacent PSU?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2012)

You could splice it or use a toggle switch. I would use a toggle switch.. Hehehe I like buttons and switches..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Need to connect the PSU's together and don't want to pay for a connector:shadedshu. What do you guys think about using a splice connector from the master PSU to the slave PSU?
> http://www.stealth316.com/images/arm1-splicecon.jpg
> *
> I guess I could just run jumpers from the Green & Black wires on the 24 pin ATX to the adjacent PSU*?



This seems the most straightforward solution; I can't imagine it not working.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Need to connect the PSU's together and don't want to pay for a connector:shadedshu. What do you guys think about using a splice connector from the master PSU to the slave PSU?
> http://www.stealth316.com/images/arm1-splicecon.jpg
> 
> I guess I could just run jumpers from the Green & Black wires on the 24 pin ATX to the adjacent PSU?



Come on man, you are spending by my quick rough estimate $5000+ on this thing, just fork out the $15 for the proper adapter and don't risk it.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Come on man, you are spending by my quick rough estimate $5000+ on this thing, just fork out the $15 for the proper adapter and don't risk it.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


lol, I'm spending 3K+ on this rig, but I have an issue with $15 for something that I could make myself. Just look at how simplistic that adapter is...


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2012)

This is TPU, we don't buy adapters.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2012)

hat said:


> This is TPU, we don't buy adapters.


I just hope when I'm done that it's not eligible for the Ghetto Mod Thread


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just hope when I'm done that it's not eligible for the Ghetto Mod Thread



you would if you put my toggle switch on!  lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2012)

No Mobo until Tuesday(Dropship from Supermicro). CPU's should be tricklin' in within the next few days. I'm aiming to be testing it by the weekend of the 15th.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome, I can't wait to see the results of this endeavor!  That should do a great job at protecting us from the threats posed by other teams!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> lol, I'm spending 3K+ on this rig,



And it would have cost $7000+ a year ago!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2012)

Reaelly wanting to see this up and going last 4 CPU rig I had was already together and nvidia based so I got a decent overclock out of the phenom I based chips. It is kicking on your folding team now with stinger608


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2012)

With this being the internet and all, I know that without pics it didn't happen. I'm half way there!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

That looks like the same RAM I have (Crucial Ballistix) 

Also, those CPUs are enormous!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice choice of cooler there Cap, same ones I have in my 2nd SR2 rig


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2012)

hat said:


> This is TPU, we don't buy adapters.



even $2 aux cables.







but seriously i want pics of this rig NAOW also drop ship comment was halarious.


Now we have to team up and have a friendly competition. Buck VS the entire WCG team.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Nice choice of cooler there Cap, same ones I have in my 2nd SR2 rig



Best "bang for the buck" cooler out there. Newegg has a rebate for $10 for the cooler, but is limited to (1) cooler only. I'm not even gonna bother to submit a rebate for $10.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2012)

hey buck I have a buddy that works at Native Instruments and he wanted to build a 4x opty 6200 work station. I told him about your rig and he wanted me to ask if you could run some cinebench scores on it?


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 11, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Aiming @ 2.83Ghz for 500+K PPD



I just passed 17 million.  This means Buck's new build will pass me in about 34 days?


----------



## Feänor (Sep 11, 2012)

That link have all the information you need:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608

I wish you the best of luck (even if luck is not even remotely involved)...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2012)

The motherboard and 3rd CPU arrived today. Time to start building and get some testing done!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess that board's form factor is SSI-MEB?

EDIT: I just checked the link and it says SWTX


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I guess that board's form factor is SSI-MEB?



I thought it was FF HUGE.

Just noticed that there are no PCI-e slots on that motherboard.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The motherboard and 3rd CPU arrived today. Time to start building and get some testing done!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120911/P1010677.jpg



That is an _enormous_ motherboard!  What's the single black expansion slot for?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is an _enormous_ motherboard!  What's the single black expansion slot for?



It's a bridge slot to allow you to hook 2 of these motherboards together!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's a bridge slot to allow you to hook 2 of these motherboards together!



stage 2! come on buck DOOOO IT


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> stage 2! come on buck DOOOO IT



SMP does not benifit with more tham 48 threads, Bigadv, more than 64 threads.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's a bridge slot to allow you to hook 2 of these motherboards together!


8P for the WiNNN!!!! There are actually 2 PCI-E back to back, but only one is listed as PCI-E x16 slot. Both slots are identical, but face away from each other...weird???. Good thing it has onboard graphics, as I would have to mod a card to get it to fit in the slot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> SMP does not benifit with more tham 48 threads, Bigadv, more than 64 threads.



install another HDD make it think its 2 diffirent systems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The motherboard and 3rd CPU arrived today. Time to start building and get some testing done!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120911/P1010677.jpg


----------



## stoanee (Sep 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, I can't wait to see the results of this endeavor!  That should do a great job at protecting us from the threats posed by other teams!





Ooooo....gearing up for the Chimp already I see........


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2012)

Only got thru one of the Hyper 212+ brackets tonight. The other 3 will go fast tomorrow, as I now know what to do to make it work. Might have it running tomorrow night, but most likely Thursday.

Big thanks to Musky @ [H] for creating this mod!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2012)

Last CPU(and the most expensive one) finally arrived today. I will have this beast fired up tonight!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Last CPU(and the most expensive one) finally arrived today. I will have this beast fired up tonight!



Awesome!  So you're going to run Linux on it?  What distro?


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Last CPU(and the most expensive one) finally arrived today. I will have this beast fired up tonight!



Want a challenge? Crunch on it for a while and compare it to its older sibling (F-150's 6176SE rig)  
It's in my host list atm (link):
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  So you're going to run Linux on it?  What distro?


Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop with the Kraken wrapper.



Norton said:


> Want a challenge? Crunch on it for a while and compare it to its older sibling (F-150's 6176SE rig)
> It's in my host list atm (link):
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=797865


I will. Need to do lots of testing with this platform.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2012)

Great looking build can't wait for more pics and info. I thought on server boards you had to run Registered ECC ram?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2012)

you know he has it running right now. im upset i bet he just got to the desktop maybe hes installing net drivers or something. hasnt posted pics yet probably because he thinks "its not done" well damnit I want pix NOW. god the process i need the process beginning middle end help me out buck!

I swear ill drive upto tallahassee so fast....


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have wanted to do something like this(someday3+years)... once you get it up and stable can you give 25% 50% 100% load Watts from the wall?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2012)

*Especially for Solaris17 *

Ok, here are pics of the Coolers built and ready for install.






...and here is the assembled board.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2012)

For some reason, I'm only seeing 32 core in system monitor. Being a total linux noob things have come to a crawl.* Who wants to help me get this board optimized*?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2012)

holy crap


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For some reason, I'm only seeing 32 core in system monitor. Being a total linux noob things have come to a crawl.* Who wants to help me get this board optimized*?



You may need to configure and recompile the kernel or use aptitude to install the server kernel. You installed Ubuntu Server 10.10, right? The desktop kernel isn't configured for 4p servers and the fact that it's stopping at 32 cores is interesting since that means part of a CPU is being used which rules out hardware being the problem (if the BIOS sees it all.) Also consider that 32 is a nice pretty power of 2.

All in all, I would install the latest server kernel, these packages:

```
jdoane@khan:~$ apt-cache search server kernel latest
linux-headers-server - Linux kernel headers on Server Equipment.
linux-image-server - Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.
linux-server - Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.
```

So you want:

```
jdoane@khan:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
```

Once it works, I would remove the old kernel to keep /boot clean.

If that doesn't work, use aptitude to download the linux sources, and reconfigure and build the kernel from scratch. Make sure to 
	
	



```
make -j33
```
 so you can compile with all 32 threads so it will be zippy quick if you end up having to compile it.

Before you know it, you'll be running 48 cores. 

Personally, I go for the latest LTS release on new servers and I typically use their server installer instead. If I want a GUI, I just add stuff as I need them.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG it's so beautiful


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You may need to configure and recompile the kernel or use aptitude to install the server kernel. You installed Ubuntu Server 10.10, right? The desktop kernel isn't configured for 4p servers and the fact that it's stopping at 32 cores is interesting since that means part of a CPU is being used which rules out hardware being the problem (if the BIOS sees it all.) Also consider that 32 is a nice pretty power of 2.
> 
> All in all, I would install the latest server kernel, these packages:
> 
> ...



It's Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Many others with 4P/48 core rigs are running it with no issues. Do your commands above change due to the OS version? 
*
I have the driver CD from Supermicro and need to install it, but cannot figure out HOW to run it?* What commands and must everything be done in "terminal"? The onboard video is stuttering and I cannot get the network controller to work...so, no internet to download with....


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Many others with 4P/48 core rigs are running it with no issues. Do your commands above change due to the OS version?
> *
> I have the driver CD from Supermicro and need to install it, but cannot figure out HOW to run it?* What commands and must everything be done in "terminal"? The onboard video is stuttering and I cannot get the network controller to work...so, no internet to download with....



They will not install .exe is their a particular reason you didn't go 12.04 LTS?



Also pics! Oh god it feels so good


----------



## HammerON (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the pics of Buck


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> They will not install .exe is their a particular reason you didn't go *12.04 LTS*?
> 
> 
> 
> Also pics! Oh god it feels so good



10.10 folds faster


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Many others with 4P/48 core rigs are running it with no issues. Do your commands above change due to the OS version?
> *
> I have the driver CD from Supermicro and need to install it, but cannot figure out HOW to run it?* What commands and must everything be done in "terminal"? The onboard video is stuttering and I cannot get the network controller to work...so, no internet to download with....



I'm a complete novice when it comes to Linux and I gave up on one of my rigs 1 year back due to internet problems but I found this and it might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this monster going to be running WCG or F@H?
I always thought WCG for CPU and F@H for GPU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Is this monster going to be running WCG or F@H?
> I always thought WCG for CPU and F@H for GPU.


Purpose built for F@H, but will dabble in WCG. Maybe even a "gun for hire" to recoup some of the costs


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Maybe even a "gun for hire" to recoup some of the costs



LOL, not a bad idea.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2012)

Lan connection is fixed! Had the Cat6 cable plugged into the wrong jack(there are 3).
Off to download the latest kernal and get all 48 cores recognized.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Lan connection is fixed! Had the Cat6 cable plugged into the wrong jack(there is 3).
> Off to download the latest kernal and get all 48 cores recognized.



Awesome! 
Will you start folding then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

i want prntscrns now of all 48 cores. then I will leave you in peace to plot my come back.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Will you start folding then?


She's folding right now! Picked up a P8101 core A5 -bigadv with a TPF of 14:27. This equates to roughly 316K PPD. I still have alot of optimizations to run through to get my TPF down. Gonna wait to flash the board, as this voids my warranty


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> She's folding right now! Picked up a P8101 core A5 -bigadv with a TPF of 14:27. This equates to roughly 316K PPD. I still have alot of optimizations to run through to get my TPF down. Gonna wait to flash the board, as this voids my warranty



316k PPD from one rig???  

Tomorrow's points should be phenomenal 

Do you think you can get another nearly 200k PPD with optimizations?

Picture of it folding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 316k PPD from one rig???
> 
> Tomorrow's points should be phenomenal
> 
> ...



This work unit(p8101) is not the fastest they have, but I should be able to get it into the  400K ppd range. This is stock @ 2.5Ghz and ram @ 1333mhz. I'm gonna quit fussin with it and let it settle in to fold and drop the TPF as much as possible.

Screenshot which is a photo(don't know how to take a screenshot in Linux yet).

*For Solaris:*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

Guess I better enjoy my last night in spot #2 before this beast blasts past me tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Guess I better enjoy my last night in spot #2 before this beast blasts past me tomorrow.



You can still be #3, which is a very respectable position.  Perhaps with my GTX470 and better WUs I can be #4...I guess we'll see


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This work unit(p8101) is not the fastest they have, but I should be able to get it into the  400K ppd range. This is stock @ 2.5Ghz and ram @ 1333mhz. I'm gonna quit fussin with it and let it settle in to fold and drop the TPF as much as possible.
> 
> Screenshot which is a photo(don't know how to take a screenshot in Linux yet).
> 
> ...



thats hot 

in ubuntu im pretty sure its prntscrn.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2012)

Got it up to 365k PPD with a TPF of 12:54. To think that I have not even overclocked it yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got it up to 365k PPD with a TPF of 12:54. To think that I have not even overclocked it yet.



Woah! 

What changed, if anything?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2012)

A fellow folder over at OCN has an identical setup. He has flashed to the [H]bios and has a 12.5% O/C and Ram @1200Mhz for net PPD of 445K on the same work unit. I will aim for the same O/C, but want to set the ram closer to 1600Mhz which should net better TPF.

So far CPU temps are good, but the board and VRM's are toasty and will only get worse with the O/C. I've got 3 fans blowing across the Mobo now and I may fab some heatsinks for the 2 sets of VRM that have no heatsink. Bringing a infared thermometer from work to check board temps tonite.



[Ion] said:


> Woah!
> 
> What changed, if anything?


I install Turion Power Control and changed some bios settings. Not done optimizing yet, but I will dump the 1st WU around 7PM EST tonite.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Can you create a HFM website for this so we can drool over it in real-time?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

Good idea I don't think buck considered the community expense when pricing the build someone should warn him quick


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> She's folding right now! Picked up a P8101 core A5 -bigadv with a TPF of 14:27.



Very nice Cap! 

I'm currently folding a similar project and my TPF is 26:06 on 2 X5680 Xeons (Linux 12.04).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2012)

*Before and after Buck's 4P*

Before:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you considered oil submersion for it , nice folding rig captain


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like the WU was worth 325,247 points.
Got that by subtracting Points total here  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=358200 from total points here http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Buck_Nasty


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like the WU was worth 325,247 points.
> Got that by subtracting Points total here  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=358200 from total points here http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Buck_Nasty



That's exactly what HFM showed the WU was worth. Chewing on another 8101 for the same PPD, but trying to optimize the Ram for a better TPF.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are some pics of the half-ass cooling setup that I have. VRM temps range from 45-62c on the surface of the chip. Does anyone know an acceptable ceiling for VRM temps?

The cardboard is directing the CPU heat away from the PSU's. They were gettin' cooked yesterday






And the long awaited Screenshot! Yeah for the Linux noobie!


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

Do you have any way to prop up the board to get some airflow under it? 

  You can slide a couple of fans or even a laptop cooler under there to pull in some cool air/pull out hot air from underneath.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Do you have any way to prop up the board to get some airflow under it?
> 
> You can slide a couple of fans or even a laptop cooler under there to pull in some cool air/pull out hot air from underneath.


Great Idea Norton. I'm going to buy some wooden slats about 3/4" thick and place them every 6" under the mobo. Should let some airflow through there and possibly lower socket temps.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

How much hotter do the "back" two CPUs run?  I'd imagine that the hot air they get from the front two wouldn't help, but is there even anything that could be done about it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How much hotter do the "back" two CPUs run?  I'd imagine that the hot air they get from the front two wouldn't help, but is there even anything that could be done about it?



They run 3-4C hotter sucking in that warm air from the 2 front CPU's. You can see it in the temp log below. Look for nodes 0-1 and 4-5. Regardless, i'm still in great shape with the Hyper 212+'s. The goal is to keep it 55c or below. Throttling takes place @ 70c.


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

just curious since i never dealt with servers or anything. what the measures on that board? that thing looks super long. what model is it? curious to know what else is on that board like a freakishly long pci/? slot. Its wierd not seing pcie slots but i guess thats implemented on a later model along with the extra sata ports.

you got a figure/$$ on the total of this? That is some serious ppd man.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 16, 2012)

*Now that's what I'm talking about.*

Yes Lord.  Someone has the ammunition.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Now that is amazing! 
Is that our best single-day on record?

EDIT:  Buck, have you flashed the BIOS with the OC one?  If so, how is it going?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Now that is amazing!
> *Is that our best single-day on record?*
> 
> EDIT:  Buck, have you flashed the BIOS with the OC one?  If so, how is it going?



No it was around 2 Mill when a single -bigadv gave 62 K for 8 tread systems and 92 k for 12 treads. Even I had days around 200 K.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> No it was around 2 Mill when a single -bigadv gave 62 K for 8 tread systems and 92 k for 12 treads. Even I had days around 200 K.


Those were the good ol' days 

*The Bad:*
Tonight's dump will be a little late and for only 305K, as I had to play around with the system and it cost valuable folding time. Should be included in the 9PM update.

*The Good:*
I now have a 13% O/C that has me netting 11:38 TPF for *437K PPD *. P8101 WU's are worth 353,000 points and take me 19.44 hrs to complete. So theoretically every 4th day, I should dump 2 WU's. I cant wait for the P8102's to come around again.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Those were the good ol' days
> 
> *The Bad:*
> Tonight's dump will be a little late and for only 305K, as I had to play around with the system and it cost valuable folding time. Should be included in the 9PM update.
> ...



Only 305k 
Do say that again, and rub it in our faces 

437k PPD  

The days when you dump two of your 350k WUs and Bogmali dumps one of his ~280k ones will be few and far-between...but incredible.  Should be close to 1.3 million then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Only 305k
> Do say that again, and rub it in our faces
> 
> 437k PPD
> ...


Come up with $3k and we will get you set up with a 4P rig also. I will walk you through every step of the way!

Below is the guy from OCN who's build I have been following. He has helped me quite a bit with the pitfalls of this rig.

*Notice any patterns?*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Come up with $3k and we will get you set up with a 4P rig also. I will walk you through every step of the way!



Sorry, but I just don't think that I can reasonably dump another 800w+ into this room without temperatures becoming absurd.  That and until I have a consistent job I can't just spend $3k on a FAH rig.  Although, 400k+ PPD for $3k is a pretty good deal


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Although, 400k+ PPD for $3k is a pretty good deal



Until Stanford changes the rules/hardware again and I am left shaking my fist at them


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Until Stanford changes the rules/hardware again and I am left shaking my fist at them



I cannot imagine that they will release any WUs soon that a 48c setup can't run


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 16, 2012)

By that time we'll probably have mainstream 10/12/16 core CPUs and you can build an even better rig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> By that time we'll probably have mainstream 10/12/16 core CPUs and you can build an even better rig.


Great(sarcasm)! Should I start saving up now? I gotta admit that I'm having a lot of fun with this rig. Although there are times I want to pull my hair out with Ubuntu, it's been a great learning experience and quite the adventure.

Dumping another P8101 @ 4PM today for 350K. Hopefully by Thursday, I will have a double dump of 700K.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great(sarcasm)! Should I start saving up now? I gotta admit that I'm having a lot of fun with this rig. Although there are times I want to pull my hair out with Ubuntu, it's been a great learning experience and adventure.
> 
> Dumping another P8101 @ 4PM today for 350K. Hopefully by Thursday, I will have a double dump of 700K.



This is the most amazing thing I have ever seen.  While the GPU farm you had looked more impressive, this is still awesome.  400k+ PPD from one rig...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is the most amazing thing I have ever seen.  While the GPU farm you had looked more impressive, this is still awesome.  400k+ PPD from one rig...


Yes, while the GPU carts that I used had more "presence", you cannot deny this rig's huge performance. I'm not even considering the electrical cost savings yet. I figure I would save $100.00/month on my electric bill vs CPU/GPU's producing 1/2 the PPD, so this rig should pay for itself in 30 months+/-. If all goes well the remainder of the year, I may throw another 4P together in the winter. I'll just have to camp on ebay to snatch up some deals on chips.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

*~*



BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, while the GPU carts that I used had more "presence", you cannot deny this rig's huge performance. I'm not even considering the electrical cost savings yet. I figure I would save $100.00/month on my electric bill vs CPU/GPU's producing 1/2 the PPD, so this rig should pay for itself in 30 months+/-. If all goes well the remainder of the year, I may throw another 4P together in the winter. I'll just have to camp on ebay to snatch up some deals on chips.



Another one?? 
If so...that's 900k PPD!  Or you alone will be doing ~50% more than the entire team was doing by itself!  

$100 is a month is really a very sizable chunk...I assume that the X48 setup is using ~1/4 of the power of the GPU setup?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Another one??
> If so...that's 900k PPD!  Or you alone will be doing ~50% more than the entire team was doing by itself!
> 
> $100 is a month is really a very sizable chunk...I assume that the X48 setup is using ~1/4 of the power of the GPU setup?



Regardless of my contributions, the team will come back strong, albeit seasonal due to the heat at times. 

At my height of -bigadv/GPU folding, I figure the farm was pulling 2000watts+/- and was producing approx 175K PPD. I will connect the kill-a-watt tonight to get actual wattage, but I expect 800W.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2012)

Some of these WU(P8101) are slightly different. I am pulling 450K ppd on this current one with a completion time of 18.96 hrs. Should dump 357K points @ 11:30am EST Tuesday.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

buck and his WUs all up in our business dropping gigaflops.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> buck and his WUs all up in our business dropping gigaflops.



More like spamming 350K WUs


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

bogmali said:


> More like spamming 350K WUs



That's something I think we can stand to be spammed with


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2012)

Overclock fail! I lost a WU @ 20%, so reverting back to the original O/C. Between the power outage and the failed WU, it cost us 200K points. I will leave the rig to fold now and quit with my experiments.

P.S. The rig draws 880w at the wall and the PCP&C Silencer 750's are old tech 80+, so I figure their best efficiency is 83% at this load. With that said, the rig should be consuming 730W. Remember that i have 2x PSU's on this rig as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Overclock fail! I lost a WU @ 20%, so reverting back to the original O/C. Between the power outage and the failed WU, it cost us 200K points. I will leave the rig to fold now and quit with my experiments.
> 
> P.S. The rig draws 880w at the wall and the PCP&C Silencer 750's are old tech 80+, so I figure their best efficiency is 83% at this load. With that said, the rig should be consuming 730W. Remember that i have 2x PSU's on this rig as well.



Damn 
These mistakes cost us the equivalent of a week and a half folding on my GPUs 

Are we still going to get a WU from this today?

880w from the wall isn't too bad.  A considerable improvement over the GPUs, for sure


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> *These mistakes cost us the equivalent of a week and a half folding on my GPUs*
> 
> Are we still going to get a WU from this today?
> ...



I know, I feel bad enough already. I just uploaded 349K and will have another 350K uploaded by 1:30PM EST tomorrow. Saturday will be the 1st day of the "Double Dump" if all goes well.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know, I feel bad enough already. I just uploaded 349K and will have another 350K uploaded by 1:30PM EST tomorrow. Saturday will be the 1st day of the "Double Dump" if all goes well.



Awesome, so at least we get one today.  Saturday should be pretty epic!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know, I feel bad enough already. I just uploaded 349K and will have another 350K uploaded by 1:30PM EST tomorrow. Saturday will be the 1st day of the "*Double Dump*" if all goes well.



I get that when I eat Mexican food for lunch


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2012)

The folding cart is back in business. There should be room for another 4P rig in there somewhere.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The folding cart is back in business. There should be room for another 4P rig in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121001/Capture020892.jpg



It's beautiful! 

I'd say you could put those dual PSUs on the bottom level and then put the 2nd 4P rig right above the first one


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

MMmmm.... folding cart 






--

OT- sweet setup!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

Parts are on their way for the 2nd 4P build. Using all the same part/pieces except the CPU's are Opteron 6176 SE's. I will try for a 20%+ O/C on these chips and will need additional cooling for the VRMs. Will also try to increase the voltage on these chips as well. Aiming for 2.7-2.8Ghz and 1600mhz on the Ram as well. I may eventually upgrade to 1Kw PSU's that are modular for a cleaner appearance.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Parts are on their way for the 2nd 4P build. Using all the same part/pieces except the CPU's are Opteron 6176 SE's. I will try for a 20%+ O/C on these chips and will need additional cooling for the VRMs. Will also try to increase the voltage on these chips as well. Aiming for 2.7-2.8Ghz and 1600mhz on the Ram as well. I may eventually upgrade to 1Kw PSU's that are modular for a cleaner appearance.





How much lower will this system be clocked?  And how much of an impact do you expect it to have on PPD?  And how much RAM do you have in these things?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How much lower will this system be clocked?  And how much of an impact do you expect it to have on PPD?  And how much RAM do you have in these things?


Each CPU has 8Gb ram for a total of 32gb. Total Gb of memory is not as important as filling every ram slot so the CPU has max memory bandwidth. This is why I chose the 2gb Dimms as opposed to the 4gb.

The current rig is running @ 2.825ghz and has a 13% O/C(2.5 ghz stock). The new rig will have a 20%+ O/C and run @ 2.76Ghz(2.3ghz stock). Because of the 7% higher base clock, the production of the rigs should be close. It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Each CPU has 8Gb ram for a total of 32gb. Total Gb of memory is not as important as filling every ram slot so the CPU has max memory bandwidth. This is why I chose the 2gb Dimms as opposed to the 4gb.
> 
> The current rig is running @ 2.825ghz and has a 13% O/C(2.5 ghz stock). The new rig will have a 20%+ O/C and run @ 2.76Ghz(2.3ghz stock). Because of the 7% higher base clock, the production of the rigs should be close. It will be interesting to see how this turns out.



Ahh, I was wondering why there were so many DIMMs.  That makes a lot of sense though.
850k PPD is absolutely amazing...the future is bright!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2012)

*4P rig #2 update*

Everything has shipped and the last item to arrive will be the Mobo via UPS on Monday the 22nd. I will have everything prepped and ready to go. Should start dumping work 1 week from today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Everything has shipped and the last item to arrive will be the Mobo via UPS on Monday the 22nd. I will have everything prepped and ready to go. Should start dumping work 1 week from today.





Depending on how things are aligned, it should be amazing the days that both systems dump two WUs 

What are you thinking about rig #3?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Depending on how things are aligned, it should be amazing the days that both systems dump two WUs
> 
> What are you thinking about rig #3?



Rig 3 may be a X-mas present to myself if the electric usage is not too bad with 2x 4P rigs. I'll let you know in a month.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Rig 3 may be a X-mas present to myself if the electric usage is not too bad with 2x 4P rigs. I'll let you know in a month.



That's quite the XMas present!
Presumably power usage should be lower than all of those GPUs, right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2012)

Got all 4 cpu's today, but there is an issue. The guy I lowballed on ebay had the last laugh. One of the 6176's had some damage to the corner of the chip on the 2 ends. Chip cleaned up nice, but I will have to wait until Monday to test it and see if it still works. Not worried about cosmetics as long as it is functional.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

At least all of the contact pads look OK--I really hope that the chip works fine.  If not, do you have any course of action?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> At least all of the contact pads look OK--I really hope that the chip works fine.  If not, do you have any course of action?


I think it will work as well(I hope he tested everything he sells). I have 2 weeks to return for full refund and I purchased through Bill Me Later/Paypal, so I have recourse if needed. Funny, bought 2 sets of chips from 2 different sellers. One comes in bubblewrap in a small USPS box(damaged one) and the other set comes in the OEM tray with all kinds of packaging with shrink wrapping around it. I thought it was a Mobo for a minute and took 2-3 minutes to cut through the packaging. It was impressive. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2012)

that looks like it flexed. if something is wrong the traces are probably fubar.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> that looks like it flexed. if something is wrong the traces are probably fubar.


The crack does not run all the way through the PCB. The issue might be not enough contact pressure against the pads and socket pins.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 18, 2012)

Even if it does work, the question is will it last and if it is broken but doesn't prevent it from working but what if those contacts up there go to? Maybe a PCI-E slot or a DRAM channel? I hope for the best but worse comes to worse you have things to fall back on. Nothing like having your ducks in a row. 

Also, you might want to check the bracket on the motherboard, if that is in the wrong place I could see tension from the socket on the mobo making it worse once you lock it into place. That is only speculation though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Also, you might want to check the bracket on the motherboard, if that is in the wrong place I could see tension from the socket on the mobo making it worse once you lock it into place. That is only speculation though.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. When the mobo arrives, I will look at the pressure points on the cpu. Hopefully there is no limitations in functionality, as i got it for a great price and I can afford to make some aesthetic concessions.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

Coolers and Ram are here. Gonna have fun building the brackets for the Coolers. Gotta shut down the 1st rig so I can copy the drive in preparation for the mobo arriving monday. It will be a busy, but productive weekend. If all goes well, Tuesday/Wednesday should be the 1st 800K+ PPD day. Gonna run the rig @ stock clocks to get a baseline, then I'll void the warranty and flash the bios for the overclock.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Coolers and Ram are here. Gonna have fun building the brackets for the Coolers. Gotta shut down the 1st rig so I can copy the drive in preparation for the mobo arriving monday. It will be a busy, but productive weekend. If all goes well, Tuesday/Wednesday should be the 1st 800K+ PPD day. Gonna run the rig @ stock clocks to get a baseline, then I'll void the warranty and flash the bios for the overclock.





How do you build the cooler brackets?  And how long do you have to shutdown rig #1 for?

Pictures of this new exciting hardware?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Pictures of this new exciting hardware?



A pic of rig#2 minus the mobo.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2012)

I must admit, I came. 


Now that winter is setting in and a few new systems are being built I will have to put some of my fold back to folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

What sort of PSU(s) are you running this with?  Two of the 750s again?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of PSU(s) are you running this with?  Two of the 750s again?


I am actually running rig#1 on a single PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Mk1(pre OCZ). Actually built by Seasonic. Currently pulling 890W from the wall which equates to 715W draw from the Mobo on a P8101. Temps are withing specs and I have a 12" fan blowing on the PSU. Been running it like this for 1-1/2 weeks and I'm confident it can handle it. Not bad for a $40.00 refurbished PSU, right?

Room temp is 25C and Exhaust temp from the PSU is 38C.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am actually running rig#1 on a single PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Mk1(pre OCZ). Actually built by Seasonic. Currently pulling 890W from the wall which equates to 715W draw from the Mobo on a P8101. Temps are withing specs and I have a 12" fan blowing on the PSU. Been running it like this for 1-1/2 weeks and I'm confident it can handle it. Not bad for a $40.00 refurbished PSU, right?
> 
> Room temp is 25C and Exhaust temp from the PSU is 38C.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/Capture028.jpg



Wow...nearly a 100% load on that PSU! 

IMO PCP&C was better pre-OCZ... 

Are you going to use the 2nd PCP&C for the 2nd 4P rig?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...nearly a 100% load on that PSU!
> 
> IMO PCP&C was better pre-OCZ...
> 
> Are you going to use the 2nd PCP&C for the 2nd 4P rig?



Yep, gonna run the 2nd rig on the matching PSU. Matter of fact, I bought both of them refurbished. Although rated at 75Ow, they have an additional 15% headroom. If I was max'ing them out, the PSU fan speed would tell me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, gonna run the 2nd rig on the matching PSU. Matter of fact, I bought both of them refurbished.



That's nearly as good of a deal as the half-dozen Antec 650w PSUs I got for $10 each


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's nearly as good of a deal as the half-dozen Antec 650w PSUs I got for $10 each



EA-650's?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> EA-650's?



About half EA-650s, about half TruePower New 650s (650w, semi-modular, 80+ bronze)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> About half EA-650s, about half TruePower New 650s (650w, semi-modular, 80+ bronze)


Wow, that is truly a good deal. Congrats


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, that is truly a good deal. Congrats



There's a place locally where basically any computer part they have is $5.  Hard drives are basically the only exception.  So I can get a low-end GPU for $5, or a stick of RAM, or a C2D, or PSUs.  When I saw these, I snatched up all six of them right at once--and I've sold one in a system, but I still have two unopened in my closet at home (and three here in my dorm)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2012)

^ That's how Goodwill used to be here in CA, or so I heard- never got a chance to go down there and investigate. Apparently its not like that anymore though, they wised up and started charging more.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

Finished making my 6-pin PCI-E to 12V EPS adapter. Its not pretty , but it will work and yes I confirmed the polarities regardless of wire color. Tested it on a lowly ASRock 790 Mobo to make sure my $700 mobo won't go "poof". Should be capable of 200W+. Finish the CPU brackets tonight and just waiting on the Mobo now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks very solid! 
I'm surprised that you didn't make it dual-six-pin to 8-pin, TBH.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That looks very solid!
> I'm surprised that you didn't make it dual-six-pin to 8-pin, TBH.



Should be plenty for what he is doing. I had a dual molex adapter for the 4P I sold to stinger.






^for those curious


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

Mobo is out for delivery. First thing I have to check that the damaged CPU works. If all goes well, the Rig will be folding late tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Mobo is out for delivery. First thing I have to check that the damaged CPU works. If all goes well, the Rig will be folding late tonight.



Woohoooo!   

I assume you're going to start folding on it tonight at stock settings, and then, if all goes well, OC it later this week?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Mobo is out for delivery. First thing I have to check that the damaged CPU works. If all goes well, the Rig will be folding late tonight.



Best of luck on that.  Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woohoooo!
> 
> I assume you're going to start folding on it tonight at stock settings, and then, if all goes well, OC it later this week?



I'll run it stock for 2 days to get a baseline, then start working on the O/C. Since I'm shooting for 20%+ O/C, there will be failures and lost WU'salong the way to stability. A guy on OCN has 6176 (ES) chips and is running them @ 3.0ghz. I'm aiming for 2.7-2.8 Ghz if lucky.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll run it stock for 2 days to get a baseline, then start working on the O/C. Since I'm shooting for 20%+ O/C, there will be failures and lost WU'salong the way to stability. A guy on OCN has 6176 (ES) chips and is running them @ 3.0ghz. I'm aiming for 2.7-2.8 Ghz if lucky.





That's an amazing OC, particularly from a board that isn't designed for it.


I'd say a couple failures is worth it for the long term if you can get that much of a boost


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

Woot! Mobo boots up with only the damaged CPU in it. Bios reads the chip correctly and it's full steam ahead from here.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm growing envious of your 4P farm. I think we can call it a farm now that you have two of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot! Mobo boots up with only the damaged CPU in it. Bios reads the chip correctly and it's full steam ahead from here.



Great news! 

So you're gonna build the thing and get it folding tonight!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2012)

Pics please


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great news!
> 
> So you're gonna build the thing and get it *folding tonight*!



Yes, gotta run to the hardware store real quick, but she will be-a-foldin' tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome! 

Those AMD Opterons are really strangely shaped...I'm used to mostly-square CPUs 

I think if you go for a third rig, you should use the 16C Piledriver CPUs...64 "nearly-cores" @ 2.8GHz!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think if you go for a third rig, you should use the 16C Piledriver CPUs...64 "nearly-cores" @ 2.8GHz!



Interlagos (and i'm pretty sure the Piledriver server chip) is not as good as Magny-cours when it comes to ppd. Bigadv wants REAL cores.

To Buck

I just want to highlight the fact you're dedicating 96 cores (and it should be noted they does not come cheap) to medical research. Really, .

And now i'll try to hold to my poor sr-2...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Those AMD Opterons are really strangely shaped...I'm used to mostly-square CPUs
> 
> I think if you go for a third rig, you should use the 16C Piledriver CPUs...64 "nearly-cores" @ 2.8GHz!


These G34 CPU's are actually dual 6-cores(or 4 or 8) fused together, hence the weird shape. Sorta like Thuban on steriods. Piledriver is still unproven, but hopefully it's better than Bulldozer. We will see...


Feanor said:


> I just want to highlight the fact you're dedicating 96 cores (and it should be noted they does not come cheap) to medical research. Really, .
> 
> And now i'll try to hold to my poor sr-2...


Respect for the SR-2's that originally cost about the same as this rig(~2k). They paved the way for rigs like this.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

Coolers are done and getting installed on the Board.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Great progress!  Do you have everything assembled now?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great progress!  Do you have everything assembled now?


Just about. Should have it folding in the next 2 hrs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

I really feel sorry for that back CPU on the right 

Do you know why the board has traces for so many PCIe slots but then only has one?

And you should know better than to put static-sensitive devices on a carpet!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And you should know better than to put static-sensitive devices on a carpet!


I'm in Florida(Land of 100% Humidity). We have no static build up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in Florida(Land of 100% Humidity). We have no static build up.



Right, I had forgotten about that swamp you have 

How is the rig going?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Right, I had forgotten about that swamp you have
> 
> How is the rig going?



Sorry for the late response, but it's been a sh1tstorm of work today to get this thing running. Got her folding a p8101 and letting her settle in. I appear to be having issues with that damaged chip. Vcore is 1.45 default where all other CPU's are 1.20v. I'm also missing a stick of ram in Bios on node1(damaged CPU). Aside from theses 2 issues, I like the performance. She appears to be pulling 350K ppd stock. I'll update more in the morning.

PS: Tuesday looks like my 1st Million point day.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope you get the damaged chip problem sorted. Very nice build though, I am quite jealous.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> I hope you get the damaged chip problem sorted. Very nice build though, I am quite jealous.


Good to hear from you El! I should have no problem with the chip return, just have to buy another at a decent price. You gonna crank up that SR-2 anytime this winter or are you already folding for HWC? 

EDIT: Grabbed another 6176SE on e-bay for $239.00!!! That's $50 cheaper than I paid for the damaged chip. When I receive the replacement, I will flash the board and begin the O/C sessions!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry for the late response, but it's been a sh1tstorm of work today to get this thing running. Got her folding a p8101 and letting her settle in. I appear to be having issues with that damaged chip. Vcore is 1.45 default where all other CPU's are 1.20v. I'm also missing a stick of ram in Bios on node1(damaged CPU). Aside from theses 2 issues, I like the performance. She appears to be pulling 350K ppd stock. I'll update more in the morning.
> 
> PS: Tuesday looks like my 1st Million point day.


A million point day...wow.  That's phenomenal! 

350k stock is amazing--but an extra 75k from OCing sounds pretty awesome too! 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Good to hear from you El! I should have no problem with the chip return, just have to buy another at a decent price. You gonna crank up that SR-2 anytime this winter or are you already folding for HWC?
> 
> EDIT: Grabbed another 6176SE on e-bay for $239.00!!! That's $50 cheaper than I paid for the damaged chip. When I receive the replacement, I will flash the board and begin the O/C sessions!



Wow---$239 for a 12C CPU is great!  And you're sure you can get a refund on the damaged one?
Any idea when you're getting this one in?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A million point day...wow.  That's phenomenal!
> 
> 350k stock is amazing--but an extra 75k from OCing sounds pretty awesome too!
> 
> ...



Yes, I should be able to get a refund. If the seller fights me, I will let Paypal/Bill Me Later settle it. I also have e-bay buyer's protection if I have to invoke it. I can afford to wait if necessary. New chip ships from Texas, so maybe by Friday?

EDIT:Tracking via USPS says Friday delivery!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You gonna crank up that SR-2 anytime this winter or *are you already folding for HWC*?



Ouch...He wouldn't dare cause he knows what I will do if he did

Caught him last on MWO and he basically told me his side of the story


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 24, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Ouch...He wouldn't dare cause he knows what I will do if he did
> 
> Caught him last on MWO and he basically told me his side of the story



Bogi's right, I'd never! I may tease them with my awesomeness a little, but there's only one bed I'll sleep in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

Had to do a liitle arguing with the original seller, but he will fully refund the damaged chip. He was resistant until i sent him a pic of the damaged 6176SE. He even tried to blame my new Mobo and Ram 

Because of the fubar'd chip and the vcore being @ 1.45v default, the rig is pulling 940W from the wall(at stock clocks). Normal Vcore is 1.18-1.20 for these chips. The chip is also running very hot @ 60C(48C for the other 2 chips). The VRM's for that chip were registering 95C surface temp until I put some fans on them. I expect the wattage to drop considerably when I swap with the replacement chip Friday Night.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow...that's an enormous power increase! 
At least you're getting it sorted out 

I assume you're still folding on this chip until you get the new one in?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2012)

You need water blocks Buck!.. hehehe Check them out here!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...that's an enormous power increase!
> At least you're getting it sorted out
> 
> I assume you're still folding on this chip until you get the new one in?


I'm gonna work the piss out of it until i get the replacement. My next work unit should wrap up around 8:30 Friday night. I will then fold for 10 frames to get a baseline with the new chip, flash the bios and start the overclock. Might be up for most of the night Friday, but that's what weekends are for. Temps are dropping into the 40's this weekend and the weather change will be nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm gonna work the piss out of it until i get the replacement. My next work unit should wrap up around 8:30 Friday night. I will then fold for 10 frames to get a baseline with the new chip, flash the bios and start the overclock. Might be up for most of the night Friday, but that's what weekends are for. Temps are dropping into the 40's this weekend and the weather change will be nice!



About what's the TPF on the CPUs stock?

Weather change really will be nice...I just got back from class, and the room was like a sauna.  Gaah.  I can't wait for cooler days!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> About what's the TPF on the CPUs stock?


The current TPF on the 6176 rig @ 2.3Ghz is 13:48 on P8101. The missing Ram dimm on node 1 is contaminating the TPF for sure. My 6180 rig @ 2.83Ghz does a TPF of 11:20.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The current TPF on the 6176 rig @ 2.3Ghz is 13:48 on P8101. The missing Ram dimm on node 1 is contaminating the TPF for sure. My 6180 rig @ 2.83Ghz does a TPF of 11:20.



That's certainly a difference, but not really as much of one as I guess I would have expected.  Are you missing a DIMM due to the damaged CPU, or did one of the sticks come bad?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's certainly a difference, but not really as much of one as I guess I would have expected.  Are you missing a DIMM due to the damaged CPU, or did one of the sticks come bad?


It's the CPU. I moved it to socket #2 and the missing dimm followed the CPU to node3. 

When the TPF drops, the PPD goes up exponentially. While there is only a 23K point difference per WU between the 2 machines, the 6176 rig does 1.043 WU's/day and the 6180 rig does 1.263 wu's/day.

Opty 6176SE (1.043 x 323K) = 337K PPD
Opty 6180SE (1.263 x 356K) = 449K PPD

I'll get the 6176 rig up over 400K PPD for sure.

Fastest Opteron 4P rig I know of is Grandpa @ [H] with Opty 6190's @ 3.0Ghz with a TPF of 10:33 and 507K ppd on p8101. Those are ES chips and I think he knows someone @ AMD. He also has 4 separate 4P rigs and a good retirement plan to fund these rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, I'm aware of the exponential PPD.  But a 100k+ PPD boost really is amazing! 

Wow...4 different 4P rigs...do they each have the quad-3GHz CPUs?

And I assume that a quad-Xeon setup would still net higher PPD, albeit with a higher cost?

So you're going to be at basically 850K+ PPD with these two systems...incredible!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL, I have to laugh at this point or i may lose it. The new CPU just arrived, but there is some damage to the chip. About 15 of the tiny resistors on the back of the chip are missing. I guess you get what you pay for and then not eve that on Ebay. I may have to return this one as well, but we will see.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2012)

Damn. How can anyone sell that? Someone that is totally unaware about electronic? I hope that you get a good one next time.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I have to laugh at this point or i may lose it. The new CPU just arrived, but there is some damage to the chip. About 15 of the tiny resistors on the back of the chip are missing. I guess you get what you pay for and then not eve that on Ebay. I may have to return this one as well, but we will see.



That really sucks Buck
Third times a charm...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I have to laugh at this point or i may lose it. The new CPU just arrived, but there is some damage to the chip. About 15 of the tiny resistors on the back of the chip are missing. I guess you get what you pay for and then not eve that on Ebay. I may have to return this one as well, but we will see.



How the hell do you not notice that as a seller! 

I'm really sorry about your bad luck here...are you going to have to get a 3rd? :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to say that this is truly inspiring. I clicked on this thread because I am interested in the quad socket board Buck is running not because I used to fold a respectable 50,000 PPD. Perhaps after the new year I can get one of my cards going again...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How the hell do you not notice that as a seller!
> 
> I'm really sorry about your bad luck here...are you going to have to get a 3rd? :shadedshu


Going home to try it out now. If it works well, I'll keep it(fingers crossed). I'll post a pic with the HD camera when I get home.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2012)

I wouldn't plug that in, but that's just me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

Swapped out the Chip and the replacement 6176SE works fine regardless of the missing resistors(or whatever they are). Vcore is 1.20 and temps are normal. Rig is only drawing 750W at the wall and TPF is same as before(13:50). Overclocking starts tonight!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Swapped out the Chip and the replacement 6176SE works fine regardless of the missing resistors(or whatever they are). Vcore is 1.20 and temps are normal. Rig is only drawing 750W at the wall and TPF is same as before(13:50). Overclocking starts tonight!



Woohoo! 

It's amazing that swapping out that CPU dropped the power usage by 160w! 

Are you going to complain at the seller and see if you can do anything, or just leave it as-is?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2012)

Buck did you see the EK water blocks I put the link up for? I figured you would be all over that buddy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> It's amazing that swapping out that CPU dropped the power usage by 160w!
> 
> Are you going to complain at the seller and see if you can do anything, or just leave it as-is?


As long as it overclocks to my satisfaction, I will leave it as is. I did pay only $239 for the chip after all.


Mindweaver said:


> Buck did you see the EK water blocks I put the link up for? I figured you would be all over that buddy.


Thanks Mind! I considered going WC, but it would add too much additional cost and complexity to my set up. Plus... Winter is coming!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Mind! I considered going WC, but it would add too much additional cost and complexity to my set up. Plus... Winter is coming!!!!



Yea, it would cost a lot to fully water cool those beasts.. hehehe But maybe down the road or if you win the loto! lol  crosses fingers... lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Or what passes as winter there 

$239 is really a stellar deal for a 12C CPU! 

Have you started OCing yet?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Or what passes as winter there
> 
> $239 is really a stellar deal for a 12C CPU!
> 
> Have you started OCing yet?



Was gonna flash & O/C last night, but started too late(11PM). Prob start around 6pm tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Was gonna flash & O/C last night, but started too late(11PM). Prob start around 6pm tonight.



That sounds like a good weekend project!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds like a good weekend project!



Yep, gonna get a pizza and park my butt in front of the rig for the night.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Fastest Opteron 4P rig I know of is Grandpa @ [H] with Opty 6190's @ 3.0Ghz with a TPF of 10:33 and 507K ppd on p8101. Those are *ES chips* and I think he knows someone @ AMD. He also has 4 separate 4P rigs and a good retirement plan to fund these rigs.



My foggly little brain is telling me that, IIRC, the ES chips have unlocked multipliers.  That may be how he gets to 3GHz.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My foggly little brain is telling me that, IIRC, the ES chips have unlocked multipliers.  That may be how he gets to 3GHz.


You are correct and a person would be very lucky to posses such chips.

*Bad news:*
O/C session has begun and I've had my first victim. Lost a P8101 @ 80% due to a corrupt file during the bios flash. Started rig back up and it failed to re-start the WU and eventually dumped it.
*
Good news:*
I'm now sitting @ 15% o/c (2.65Ghz) with a TPF of 12:09 on P8101. This is netting me 410K PPD. I'm sure I can go higher, but I must loosen my ram timings to do so. This means going to a non-XMP profile. Rig is drawing 825W at the wall and all temps(cpu,vrm,...etc) are very good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You are correct and a person would be very lucky to posses such chips.
> 
> *Bad news:*
> O/C session has begun and I've had my first victim. Lost a P8101 @ 80% due to a corrupt file during the bios flash. Started rig back up and it failed to re-start the WU and eventually dumped it.
> ...



Darn...it's a shame that you lost a nearly-complete WU 

But that's certainly a great OC! 
By loosening the RAM timings, do you think that it will cost you the benefits brought about by additional MHz?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Darn...it's a shame that you lost a nearly-complete WU
> 
> But that's certainly a great OC!
> By loosening the RAM timings, do you think that it will cost you the benefits brought about by additional MHz?


It's a possibility that higher mhz/looser timings will yield nothing more than extra heat. Several 4P owners have reverted to the previous settings due to this, as heat is the #1 culprit for lost work units/instability. There's only one way to find out, but I will let it fold like this to confirm stability before I go tinkering some more.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

What's the maximum temperature that you can hit with those CPUs before heat starts to be an issue with stability?  I know that my Intel CPUs will do 80C+. but I know that AMDs won't tolerate that hot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What's the maximum temperature that you can hit with those CPUs before heat starts to be an issue with stability?  I know that my Intel CPUs will do 80C+. but I know that AMDs won't tolerate that hot.


They throttle @ 70C, but you'll be losing work above 60C. Both rigs are running between 42C and 49C, so i am good so far.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

Finally put the 2nd Rig in the folding cart. Now I can wheel them both over to the patio door and exhaust the heat if needed. Just gotta drag around 3 extension cords. I have all 3 rigs running on separate circuits and every circuit is 20 Amp in this house.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My foggly little brain is telling me that, IIRC, the ES chips have unlocked multipliers.  That may be how he gets to 3GHz.



Only some of the ES chips are unlocked depends on the batch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally put the 2nd Rig in the folding cart. Now I can wheel them both over to the patio door and exhaust the heat if needed. Just gotta drag around 3 extension cords. I have all 3 rigs running on separate circuits and every circuit is 20 Amp in this house.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121027/Capture042.jpg



The folding cart from hell 

You know, I think that i7 system on the bottom looks a bit...out of place. 
I think the cart would look more even with a 3rd 4P setup on it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The folding cart from hell
> 
> You know, I think that i7 system on the bottom looks a bit...out of place.
> I think the cart would look more even with a 3rd 4P setup on it



I found some pics of my setup from 2009. Puttin out 88K PPD back then


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I found some pics of my setup from 2009. Puttin out 88K PPD back then
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090912/Capture069167.jpg



So 50% of the FAH rigs and nearly 10x the PPD since then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2012)

Was contacted by the seller of the 2nd damaged 6176 chip(missing sm resistors) because I left negative feedback. Ended up negotiating a $50.00 credit for the chip in exchange for positive feedback(yes, even I have my price), so ended up with a fully functioning 12-core Opty-6176 chip for $190.00. Not bad for a damaged chip in a rig that's pulling 410K PPD. Good Hunting!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Was contacted by the seller of the 2nd damaged 6176 chip(missing sm resistors) because I left negative feedback. Ended up negotiating a $50.00 credit for the chip in exchange for positive feedback(yes, even I have my price), so ended up with a fully functioning 12-core Opty-6176 chip for $190.00. Not bad for a damaged chip in a rig that's pulling 410K PPD. Good Hunting!



I found another 12 core for you $30 for it, but it beeps that it has an overheat

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...us-Rampage-II-Extreme-New-Sealed-Dell-Monitor


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

Picked up my 2nd P8102 WU on the OPTY-6176se rig and thought I would post some eye candy of the client pulling 650K PPD. Looks like we will have 1 Million PPD out of these rigs for 3 consecutive days in a row.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Picked up my 2nd P8102 WU on the OPTY-6176se rig and thought I would post some eye candy of the client pulling 650K PPD. Looks like we will have 1 Million PPD out of these rigs for 3 consecutive days in a row.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/Screenshot329.png



Absolutely insane! 

So what's the PPD difference between this and the 6180SE rig?

And have you ordered the GTX560TIs that you were talking about?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely insane!
> 
> So what's the PPD difference between this and the 6180SE rig?
> 
> And have you ordered the GTX560TIs that you were talking about?



6180se rig pulls 730K PPD on the p8102's. Still up in the air on getting 2x GTX560ti's($358)or a single GTX580($369). Been scanning the PPD charts trying to decide. Gonna order tonight so they are here by next Monday.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

If you go for a pair of 560 then you more or less max out your PCIe slots but with a 580 your will still have room to expand...just a thought


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> If you go for a pair of 560 then you more or less max out your PCIe slots but with a 580 your will still have room to expand...just a thought



Agreed. I would have more total output with 560's(assuming 8057's on both cards), but little room for expansion(do have a 3rd slot, but it's tight with little airflow). Prob go with the GTX560ti's, as they would have decent resale value if I choose to upgrade to Kepler.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2012)

@ Buck, I have 2 gtx 570's I'd be willing to sell if your interested.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

f150_raptor said:


> @ buck, i have 2 gtx 570's i'd be willing to sell if your interested.


yhpm


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2012)

replied


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Buck, at this rate I think you'll be doing 1 million _every_ day soon!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Buck, at this rate I think you'll be doing 1 million _every_ day soon!


Just picked up another P8102, so Wednesday will be 1Million+ for the 4th day in a row.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 21, 2012)

Good to hear the luck is back! 8102 all around


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Good to hear the luck is back! 8102 all around


Hell yeah! I went a month without 8102's on this rig, so it's payback time. It's gonna be a very good Winter for the TPU F@H team(if I have any say in it!)!

(we need some new smiley's)


----------



## Feänor (Nov 21, 2012)

Points wise, it remains to be seen, but one thing i'm sure: my windows will be open!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Points wise, it remains to be seen, but one thing i'm sure: my windows will be open!


I'm with you Brother! Patio door is open 24/7 with the obligatory "F@H box fan" set on medium. Kinda weird having the folding cart in the middle of my dining room, but who cares...I'm not entertaining anyone.

Gotta admit. I just consumed 2 bottles of Champagne and I'm feeling no pain. Muhahahah!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gotta admit. I just consumed 2 bottles of Champagne and I'm feeling no pain. Muhahahah!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121120/P1010732931.jpg



Isn't there something on Ebay that you want to bid on?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Isn't there something on Ebay that you want to bid on?


Ok, rub it in why don't you! I'm staying away from ebay until i have plans for the next rig. Gotta see what the electric usage is like with 2x 4P rigs first(will be obvious this month).

 Then again, there is the GPU factor to consider as well. Interesting read right here...http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1725242


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

And yet another P8102. I'm kinda getting used to 1.1+ Mil PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And yet another P8102. I'm kinda getting used to 1.1+ Mil PPD.



 

Great job 

Did you decide on some GPUs yet?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had at least 9-p8102's(since Thursday) in a row on the Opty 6176 rig. Prob bad luck to talk about it, but just wanted to share. Can't seem to grab one with the 6180 rig . With the added GPU's, I hope to keep my average above 1 Million PPD.

*Edit:* Got both rigs running 8102's at this moment and should dump 4x -bigadv today. Looks like the planets have aligned for this one.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have had at least 9-p8102's(since Thursday) in a row on the Opty 6176 rig. Prob bad luck to talk about it, but just wanted to share. Can't seem to grab one with the 6180 rig . With the added GPU's, I hope to keep my average above 1 Million PPD.
> 
> *Edit:* Got both rigs running 8102's at this moment and should dump 4x -bigadv today. Looks like the planets have aligned for this one.



Last time i said i was having many 8102 in a row, i stopped to get them...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Last time i said i was having many 8102 in a row, i stopped to get them...


And then I got a P6901, then back to p8101's on both rigs. It was nice while it lasted and I'm looking forward to the next batch. With the GPU's, I should still be able to squeak out 1Mil+ per day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't know if the GPU3 QRB's will ever be worth it, so I am contemplating building 4P rig #3. Electrical usage would be the same as now, as I would shut down all GPU based rigs and only run the -bigadv rigs. Need to have this up and running for the Chimp Challenge. What to do.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What to do.....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't know if the GPU3 QRB's will ever be worth it, so I am contemplating building 4P rig #3. Electrical usage would be the same as now, as I would shut down all GPU based rigs and only run the -bigadv rigs. Need to have this up and running for the Chimp Challenge. What to do.....



I suggest that you keep the GPUs going (as who can stand to see good equipment going to waste) and add a third 4P


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't know if the GPU3 QRB's will ever be worth it, so I am contemplating building 4P rig #3. Electrical usage would be the same as now, as I would shut down all GPU based rigs and only run the -bigadv rigs. Need to have this up and running for the Chimp Challenge. What to do.....



Send a few of those GPUs over my way, I'll keep em in service, the landlord pays the electric bill at my office.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 8, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Send a few of those GPUs over my way, I'll keep em in service, the landlord pays the electric bill at my office.



I miss the free folding at work.  Smart meters, tiered pricing, and 7661 WU's are ruining my folding life.


----------



## vulcansuperior (Nov 10, 2013)

Ho god.... I just had to make an account here to post.

This is freaking AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 


And I thought I was doing good at 16K PPD.....

I don't actually fold for this forum, I fold for Team Jiggmin (I don't think there's any rivalry...)

Just that someone on the JV forums made a reference to a 4processor Opteron at 48 cores for -hugeadv WU's. So I googled, and this epic build came up.... 

If only I had that much $$$!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

vulcansuperior said:


> Ho god.... I just had to make an account here to post.
> 
> This is freaking AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


They are amazing 

I have a cheaper 4P build--it's similar to Buck's ones, but has "only" 16 sticks of RAM and the 8c Optys.


----------



## vulcansuperior (Nov 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> They are amazing
> 
> I have a cheaper 4P build--it's similar to Buck's ones, but has "only" 16 sticks of RAM and the 8c Optys.



Yeah....I just don't think my parents could handle the power bill if I built this system and ran it for even 8hrs a day  I'm only 14 

but at that point it's kind of like if you're going to spend that much, you might as well and go all the way for the 12cores.  

However, I saw in one of his snapshots of the 2nd system he  had the two back CPU coolers running on top of each other. I would have oriented the second cooler opposite of how he did it and put a small divider in between to direct the air upwards. It might reduce airflow a little, but it's probably better than cooling the CPU with already warmed air.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I know that Buck pays for his own electricity, but I'm at school right now so electricity is included with the dorm bill.  That's what keeps the farm going


----------



## vulcansuperior (Nov 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I know that Buck pays for his own electricity, but I'm at school right now so electricity is included with the dorm bill.  That's what keeps the farm going



HAHA, true. I was almost thinking about parking my ass in front of the local library to download some big files and tapping an extension cord from their circuit to our feed truck so I could get free folding for an hour and a half 

But then they locked all the outdoor outlets 

And that doesn't matter anyway considering my family's internet is unlimited 5Mbps data


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2013)

vulcansuperior said:


> However, I saw in one of his snapshots of the 2nd system he had the two back CPU coolers running on top of each other. I would have oriented the second cooler opposite of how he did it and put a small divider in between to direct the air upwards. It might reduce airflow a little, but it's probably better than cooling the CPU with already warmed air.


The difference is only 3 degrees Celsius between the two "back to back" cores. The CM Hyper 212's do a great job cooling, so the 3 degrees is small potatoes. Biggest problem is keeping the CM sleeve bearing fans going. Seem to be losing 1-2  every month. Replacing them with ball bearing fans to eliminate this problem in the future.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 10, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The difference is only 3 degrees Celsius between the two "back to back" cores. The CM Hyper 212's do a great job cooling, so the 3 degrees is small potatoes. Biggest problem is keeping the CM sleeve bearing fans going. Seem to be losing 1-2  every month. Replacing them with ball bearing fans to eliminate this problem in the future.


Ill second his admiration and comend your drive and effort, rock on buck.
Probably just a coincidence of same time purchasing that you're going through a few fans I tend to buy cheap (8 $ per) and yearly then burn through my old ones which I don't throw and work     I clean them and use my select seconds on the various errant family pcs I remove creatures from.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The difference is only 3 degrees Celsius between the two "back to back" cores. The CM Hyper 212's do a great job cooling, so the 3 degrees is small potatoes. Biggest problem is keeping the CM sleeve bearing fans going. Seem to be losing 1-2  every month. Replacing them with ball bearing fans to eliminate this problem in the future.



I'm surprised about the fan issues.  Obviously I'm not using the Hyper212s on my 4P, but the Noctua fans have worked great...although I suppose that they're probably higher-end fans...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm surprised about the fan issues.  Obviously I'm not using the Hyper212s on my 4P, but the Noctua fans have worked great...although I suppose that they're probably higher-end fans...


I would hope they are better quality. I bought the Hyper 212's for $25 each and this is expected, but I know the Noctua's are $60+ coolers. Are the Noctua's modded to fit the the G34 socket? ....Looks like the make a NH-U9DO A3 that fits G34...Hmmm


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would hope they are better quality. I bought the Hyper 212's for $25 each and this is expected, but I know the Noctua's are $60+ coolers. Are the Noctua's modded to fit the the G34 socket?



I would assume so, but TBH I'm not sure.  When I bought the 4P system it came with everything set up to work properly (just needed to put things back together)--and they just screw into the backplate behind the board.  One of them the screw broke for, but the retention bracket looks pretty much like what I would expect (there's a metal plate like thing that sticks out from the base of the cooler and the screws go through it).

How loud are the Hypers?  The Noctuas at least are all but silent.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How loud are the Hypers?  The Noctuas at least are all but silent.


With 4 of them spinning at 2000rpm, it' gets a little noisy. Plus I have 3 fans aimed at the VRM's on the board. Let's say there is no lack of air movement. Got them set up in the spare bedroom, so no issues there. God help anyone who tries to sleep in that bedroom.

EDIT: Need pics of your 6128 rig. Have not seen it yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

Have I really forgotten to post pictures?  Oh dear!  I shall take some!


----------



## vulcansuperior (Nov 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The difference is only 3 degrees Celsius between the two "back to back" cores. The CM Hyper 212's do a great job cooling, so the 3 degrees is small potatoes. Biggest problem is keeping the CM sleeve bearing fans going. Seem to be losing 1-2  every month. Replacing them with ball bearing fans to eliminate this problem in the future.



Yeah, I've seen some rave reviews about the CM Hypers, and I recommended them to a friend who was doing an extreme overhaul on his PC, mainly scrapping his ancient mobo and getting an i7-4770 overclocked. The cooler was probably overkill, but you know how it is for cooling, nothing is ever never too much 

And if you want a real story about sleeve bearings, I had one fail in 2 hrs on some new-old stock cooler that I put on an AMD Sempron. Didn't really expect it to last long, but 2Hrs was crazy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Have I really forgotten to post pictures?  Oh dear!  I shall take some!


Commencing dump of server pron!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2013)

Buck, did you consider Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoons? In the US they are probably branded as Scythe fans (yes, they are full ball bearing fans).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Buck, did you consider Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoons? In the US they are probably branded as Scythe fans (yes, they are full ball bearing fans).


They look like a pretty good deal. Newegg is out, so good ol' Amazon to the rescue. Gonna pick up 4 by the end of the week. At 21db, they should be nice and quiet.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> They look like a pretty good deal. Newegg is out, so good ol' Amazon to the rescue. Gonna pick up 4 by the end of the week. At 21db, they should be nice and quiet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131111/Capture246.jpg



Check the fans available at the Swiftech website- iirc they have a similar style for 1/2 that price 

P.S> You try can always try sneekypete too 

*EDIT- see link:
http://www.swiftech.com/accessories-2.aspx


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Check the fans available at the Swiftech website- iirc they have a similar style for 1/2 that price
> 
> P.S> You try can always try sneekypete too
> 
> ...



The Swiftech/Titan's use a Z-axis bearing(modified sleeve bearing), so I will prob stay away from them. I may try to find some lower RPM Delta's for their bulletproof design.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> They look like a pretty good deal. Newegg is out, so good ol' Amazon to the rescue. Gonna pick up 4 by the end of the week. At 21db, they should be nice and quiet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131111/Capture246.jpg



I've used that same fan for over a year now.  It works very well and no issues so far.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> They look like a pretty good deal. Newegg is out, so good ol' Amazon to the rescue. Gonna pick up 4 by the end of the week. At 21db, they should be nice and quiet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131111/Capture246.jpg



These are the results from a test of the 1850 rpm version of that fan, with the noise measured at 10cm (~4 inches) away from the fan: http://us.hardware.info/productinfo/57030/scythe-gentle-typhoon-120mm-1850rpm#tab:testresults

So they will not be as quiet as that Amzon page states. Anything less than 30dB is usually pointing to a fan being underspecced.


----------

